

CodeChip – A freelance-style market for code modification and help - alixander
http://www.codechip.co

======
litzer
Nice idea

------
dang
We took "Show HN" out of the title, because it is for things that can be tried
out now:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

~~~
alixander
Ah okay. Sorry about that, wasn't aware of the posting rules

